# LED UFO's.......



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 16, 2008)

To my surprise, there isnt much talk here about UFO's....I wonder why? Any feed back?  
I am getting ready to use 3 UFO's and 4 15w LED bulbs to do a small closet grow of 3 or 4 Strawberry. 
"_*IF*_" These lights are realy what they say they are, than that will be like having 3 400w hps systems shining down and 1 250w hps shining up through. Well I hope it works anyway.... If people are interested I will do some sort of grow journal from start to smoke.:joint:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2008)

huh?  ... UFO's???

sorry man... can't comment on something i've never heard of before...

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 16, 2008)

lol....A UFO is a round disk that holds 70/30 mix of 90 Red and blue spectrum 1w LED's. Check out hidhut.com and look for a UFO. They run about $550 and boast the production rate of a 400w Hps or 600w MH light but with no heat and less than 1 amp of current draw.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a friend that has grown with ufo's. he says the pros are the great output and the fact that they don't get hot allows u to put them really close to your plants. they're so bright you can't even look at them. the problem is they don't penetrate the canopy so you would need one above and several around the plant to be truly efficient but with the cost still around $550 it's really not cost effective. he has also built an led board and swears that this is the future of growing but presently too expensive. Also, I would have to wonder how the plant would grow if it was receiving light from all different directions especially if you have light shining up from the bottom, how will the plants react to that? either way you have a lot of money invested in this so i really hope it works for you. best of luck!


----------



## 84VW (Nov 16, 2008)

theres been quite a few discussions about leds and a few grow journals using leds

heres the newest discussion on "UFO"

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33293


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

The reason is there isn't much to talk about, they under perform and are way over priced. Why spend way too much money to get the worst results out of all the lighting opionts ? You can get atop of the line 1000 watt HPS setup for the price of the UFO. The UFO is only marginally good for Veg'ing and still makes your plant stretchy, is no good for blooming and will take an extra couple weeks with poor results if you do decide to flower with it.

There is your answer, if you have more money than you know what to do with and think it's a neat idea go ahead but personally I can outperform one with three 40 watt Gro Lux bulbs during Veg.

any other questions ?


----------



## 84VW (Nov 17, 2008)

are you against experimenting with new ways or did you have a really bad experience when you were i child and get attacked by leds??

anyways, i agree with them stretching, i am vegging on leds right now(for experementation)and because they produce almost no heat

i have some stretch but that just meant it was time for me to play with lst, topping, supercropping, etc... lots of differant things to see what works for me and my leds

as for flowering im not sure if i'll attempt it with the leds yet


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 17, 2008)

Wait a few years for the LED's.Read this article---->
*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32277&highlight=future+of+led*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

Dude, you should be way more mellow. Smoke a bowl and come back. I personally use CFL's because I dont have any HIDs laying around. 1st inside grow, but I have heard some good things about LEDs.We know the Pros swear by there HIDs and most the time they are correct about the outcome.
BUT, you could still chill a little, Little Brother.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll stick with my 400 watt MH/HPS lamp....


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, chill out, I just printed out the facts, the TRUTH, none of which was disputed. We've already had this discussion on this board with the Mods a few months back, you know the one, how you can say anything about anything but say something about LED lighting not being the next greatest thing and you need to chiil out or get a paragraph of advertising from the UFO website.

LED's don't work because thy are too directional and don't provide a bright enough light for penetration for the plant to grow. How are they going to overcome that problem ? LED's have been in use since 1972 and they haven't fixed the problem yet. I am always trying to learn new things so tell me more about what is new in the LED world ? What are they doing to fix the problems with LED's for grow lights ? 

If you want to experiment fine, post what you are doing but when all you are doing is saing buy a UFO light and experiment, it's already been done and the results are in. They don't work very well. You can buy them wholesale for about $75 and sell for $600, that is the only good thing about them.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 17, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Yeah, chill out, I just printed out the facts, the TRUTH, none of which was disputed. We've already had this discussion on this board with the Mods a few months back, you know the one, how you can say anything about anything but say something about LED lighting not being the next greatest thing and you need to chiil out or get a paragraph of advertising from the UFO website.
> 
> LED's don't work because thy are too directional and don't provide a bright enough light for penetration for the plant to grow. How are they going to overcome that problem ? LED's have been in use since 1972 and they haven't fixed the problem yet. I am always trying to learn new things so tell me more about what is new in the LED world ? What are they doing to fix the problems with LED's for grow lights ?
> 
> If you want to experiment fine, post what you are doing but when all you are doing is saing buy a UFO light and experiment, it's already been done and the results are in. They don't work very well. You can buy them wholesale for about $75 and sell for $600, that is the only good thing about them.



wow, i guess you guys didnt catch the humor in my post, your very defensive:holysheep:

i just stated that i am experimenting with them, where would be today without trying new things?

thats all


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

IA9 ,You do understand Mellowwwwwwwwwwwwww Outttttt,right.
 Ok, how bout this. "Man we all hate LED's, cant standem,dont usem" Hows that Bro, you feel better now? Dang man, it aint that bigga deal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> lol....A UFO is a round disk that holds 70/30 mix of 90 Red and blue spectrum 1w LED's. Check out hidhut.com and look for a UFO. They run about $550 and boast the production rate of a 400w Hps or 600w MH light but with no heat and less than 1 amp of current draw.


By the way, in another thread somewhere in here. I read were the guy said he changed his 1 watts leds to 5 watts leds, and his plants were kicking butt. He only used them on top though, real close to the plants.


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, way defensive, never had any trouble with any other of my posts on this forum but I say my flourescent bulbs work better and all the sudden I have a bad attitude, no sense of humor and a bad childhood, go figure.


I don't hate LED's, if that is what you want to grow with fine, but don't try and convince others that they are equivalent to a 400 watt HPS when I can outgrow them with 3 Gro Lux tubes.

LED's do put out heat just the same as an HID bulb, I know it's a misconception, but at 25 watts they do need a heatsink and they are less efficient than HID. Same stuff over and over that isn't true about LED's. 

So if you want to post intelligent talk about LED's or need some help with them that is all fine, I'll be more than happy to help anyone. 

If you want to post all the false misconceptions about them then quit wasting everybodies time.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 17, 2008)

nevermind, with all your experience in led grows i will not question you 

Sorry


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 17, 2008)

DAMN!!!! COME ON!!! EVERYONE SMOKE A BOWL AND FLIPPN CHILL OUT!!!! First off I started this thread to start a conversation about LED's. Primarily the UFO brand. I am currently using 3 ufo's and a 600w hps on a few plants in a small room and the results are astronomicly different!! I see a distinct increase in bud sites. I do see a constant problem with drooping leaves though. Also, yes they are expensive BUT so is a four wheeler or set of golf clubs or a lift kit on a 4X4 or a new PS3 or whatever your passion is...
If you grow for money than use Hps. They are cheap to get and are tossable. I..and most others, I assume.. Are in to growing for much different reasons. I like the hobby, I LOVE the fact that I am not going to a "dealers" house and subjecting my self to all the eliments that come with that. Being robbed, shorted, burned, OR worst yet, what happens if your in a house to pck up a small bag for personal and the place is raided. They have bags of pot, pills, meth, scales, baggies piles of cash and *GUNS* in the same room as *you*. Now your in one bad situation!! Why put your self there if you can grow a few ounces every couple months in a spare closet. LED's eliminate alot of heat and use less power, they allow for a stealth grow. Even if the crop takes a few extra weeks to mature and has a slightly smaller yield, The one time investment may be well worth it to a closet grower. As a closet grower, I can see where these LED's *MAY* be invaluable to some one who grows to smoke only. My next grow will be done with 100% LED's and I am in no hurry to harvest, so its going to be fun to see how it turns out.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 17, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> My next grow will be done with 100% LED's and I am in no hurry to harvest, so its going to be fun to see how it turns out.



thank you, i couldnt agree more

although im not using a UFO, im using an led board


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Yeah, chill out, I just printed out the facts, the TRUTH, none of which was disputed. We've already had this discussion on this board with the Mods a few months back, you know the one, how you can say anything about anything but say something about LED lighting not being the next greatest thing and you need to chiil out or get a paragraph of advertising from the UFO website.
> 
> LED's don't work because thy are too directional and don't provide a bright enough light for penetration for the plant to grow. How are they going to overcome that problem ? LED's have been in use since 1972 and they haven't fixed the problem yet. I am always trying to learn new things so tell me more about what is new in the LED world ? What are they doing to fix the problems with LED's for grow lights ?
> 
> If you want to experiment fine, post what you are doing but when all you are doing is saing buy a UFO light and experiment, it's already been done and the results are in. They don't work very well. You can buy them wholesale for about $75 and sell for $600, that is the only good thing about them.


 
I actually tried 3 different lighting setups for my grow box. 
1) 150 watt cfl
2) (4) 60/40 red/blue 15 watt LED bulbs
3) (4) 24" T5 tubes

I needed something small, simple to use, low heat. I flower with a 400w HPS. So for me the winner was the...T5 tubes. Not cheap, but effective. The plants I grew with the Leds took longer, but had the shortest internodal spacing. The CFL did fine, but the T5 was noticably better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

What type T5? Wattage and such?


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> I actually tried 3 different lighting setups for my grow box.
> 1) 150 watt cfl
> 2) (4) 60/40 red/blue 15 watt LED bulbs
> 3) (4) 24" T5 tubes
> ...


 
T5 tubes are astronomically cheaper than LED and work far better. The reason is they are brighter and disperse the light better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

> T5 tubes are astronomically cheaper than LED and work far better. The reason is they are brighter and disperse the light better.


What wattage 24" T5 bulb were you using? And do they make them in a warm and cool bulb?:hubba:


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> DAMN!!!! COME ON!!! EVERYONE SMOKE A BOWL AND FLIPPN CHILL OUT!!!! First off I started this thread to start a conversation about LED's. Primarily the UFO brand. I am currently using 3 ufo's and a 600w hps on a few plants in a small room and the results are astronomicly different!! I see a distinct increase in bud sites. I do see a constant problem with drooping leaves though. Also, yes they are expensive BUT so is a four wheeler or set of golf clubs or a lift kit on a 4X4 or a new PS3 or whatever your passion is...
> If you grow for money than use Hps. They are cheap to get and are tossable. I..and most others, I assume.. Are in to growing for much different reasons. I like the hobby, I LOVE the fact that I am not going to a "dealers" house and subjecting my self to all the eliments that come with that. Being robbed, shorted, burned, OR worst yet, what happens if your in a house to pck up a small bag for personal and the place is raided. They have bags of pot, pills, meth, scales, baggies piles of cash and *GUNS* in the same room as *you*. Now your in one bad situation!! Why put your self there if you can grow a few ounces every couple months in a spare closet. LED's eliminate alot of heat and use less power, they allow for a stealth grow. Even if the crop takes a few extra weeks to mature and has a slightly smaller yield, The one time investment may be well worth it to a closet grower. As a closet grower, I can see where these LED's *MAY* be invaluable to some one who grows to smoke only. My next grow will be done with 100% LED's and I am in no hurry to harvest, so its going to be fun to see how it turns out.


 

Yes they are expensive but using your comparison can you tell a vast improvement with an expensive set of golf clubs over the cheap set ? Of course you can. Can you see a vast improvement with LED lighting over cheaper options, no, you get worse results. Does th eLift kit on the 4x4 actually improve performance, of course it does. Does LED improve your performance in lighting, no it doesn't.

Then you try to scare people about getting busted.

Then we go to the LED's do not produce heat, blah blah blah, guess what, they do produce just as much heat, put 400 watts of LED lights in a closet and you get the same heat as 400 watts of HID lighting, go figure.

Then mentioning heat, you still say you are using a 600 watt hps with the UFO light, if you are trying to keep the cops from busting from the big heat signature why not stick with 3 UFO's and get rid of the 600 HPS ????

The answer is that the UFO's don't work. Not only that but since they are imported they are manufactured to cheap standards and rarely last longer than 6 months without problems. It's a shame, it really is.


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> What wattage 24" T5 bulb were you using? And do they make them in a warm and cool bulb?:hubba:


 
T5 bulbs come in all color temperature nowadays, they are popular in the pet industry, go look into aquarium lighting and reptile lighting, you can get any temperature you want and the bulbs are usually around $15 a piece, if you DIY you can get a ballast for $30 - $50 for about any size T5 setup you want. 

So $80 vs $600 and get far better results, hard decision isn't it ?


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

the 24 inch T5 HO bulbs are 24 watts. They also make themin standard cool white and warm if you don't want the exotic tubes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

> So $80 vs $600 and get far better results, hard decision isn't it ?



I really dont know anything about LEDS, I use CFL's, but im just messen around right now with my 1st indoor grow and I like the small T5 bulbs. Just wasnt sure if they were better then CFL's. I will take a look.
Other then that I was just sayen to mellow, cause it aint worth sweaten the small stuff Bro.
Anyway I will look into the T5's next time im at Lowes.


----------



## la9 (Nov 17, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I really dont know anything about LEDS, I use CFL's, but im just messen around right now with my 1st indoor grow and I like the small T5 bulbs. Just wasnt sure if they were better then CFL's. I will take a look.
> Other then that I was just sayen to mellow, cause it aint worth sweaten the small stuff Bro.
> Anyway I will look into the T5's next time im at Lowes.


 
I like the longer tubes better than CFL's, I think the plants do also. T5 bulbs may be hard to find at Lowes but I think they might have the 24 inch size, last time I looked they didn't carry the 4 foot 54 watt ones yet.


----------



## umbra (Nov 17, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> I like the longer tubes better than CFL's, I think the plants do also. T5 bulbs may be hard to find at Lowes but I think they might have the 24 inch size, last time I looked they didn't carry the 4 foot 54 watt ones yet.


 
yes  the 24" is more readily available. But also my vegging space is 24" deep, so it fit as well. AlienBait probably has the most amount of experience with the LED grows. I haven't seen him post in awhile. His conclusion was the same. Its not quite there yet.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 17, 2008)

Just grow with a 400 watt hps for $100 and stop all this nonsense it only costs $9 a month in electricity. My first grow i got 4 oZ with 4 plants with 4 week veg 8 week flower. 

There you go $127 for 4 oZ and you get a 400 Watt too. next grow only cost $27. I know I know you gotta buy nutes so ok $20 for those $47 for 4oZ $12 an oZ


I know Led's are neat i actually have a 226 led board i got from ebay for $30 its cool and works fine for vegging clones. But there is no good reason to Bud with led's unless the cool color and thought of saving money on electricity is worth growing less MJ for more money in start up costs.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 17, 2008)

There is simply no comparison from LED to HID lamps.  End of thread.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW!!! there are some real morons here now!! Closed minded fools!!! Are you people cashing in your bongs for crack pipes!!?? This is a study, MY study!! Not a gripe fest. Neithor your opinion or my opinion is fact. This site allows us to information share, NOT information slam!!

IA9 GO AWAY!! 

Your input is onesided and hurtfull, Your posts leave no room for praise or rebuttle due to your agressive attitude


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Goodness...I hate when you folks get yer feathers all ruffeled up.

Go smoke a joint and be nice, or we'll have to close this thread.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 18, 2008)

Did anyone see the new HT w/ Cheech and Chong on the cover? there is a big article in there by Cerantez himself claiming a good yield in a small box with the UFO.....

I see MANY praises and slams by "professional" people concerning these UFO's. This is a big breakthrough in LED's if the NEW UFO's with the 70/30 split do as good as he claims. 

Any feedback?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 18, 2008)

Close the thread???? Get rid of the people that make it an undesireable thread!

WHY would you close a thread over two peoples bad posts? In that case Smokn Mom why not close the whole site???!!!

*This is a thread about  3 UFO brand LED's vrs 1 600w HPS only*

Please reread the thread and iethor contribute or leave!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 18, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the new HT w/ Cheech and Chong on the cover? there is a big article in there by Cerantez himself claiming a good yield in a small box with the UFO.....
> 
> I see MANY praises and slams by "professional" people concerning these UFO's. This is a big breakthrough in LED's if the NEW UFO's with the 70/30 split do as good as he claims.
> 
> Any feedback?


 
Nobody is saying that you can't use LED's.  You can, just like CFL's.  However, for the cost there is simply nothing remotely close to HIDs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

lol...

as long as everyone behaves, no flaming, etc it will stay open.  only if.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Mellowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Outttttttt,,, or she is gonna spank you guys.:hubba:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok....can we hold a conversation about the topic at hand? That would just swell!!

current situation: 3 plants in 5 gal. containers in a medium sized closet.
current lighting:    1 600w hps for ALL stages of growth/flower

Proposed change in situation: 4 plants in 3 1/2 gal. containers
proposed chane in lighting:     3 80w UFO's & 4 15w led mini UFO's

I already own the UFO's and am rebuilding the closet.

I am looking for feedback BOLTH positive and negative BUT ALL CONSTRUCTIVE!!!

My goals are less heat.
I have tested this and there TRUELY is NO heat build up beyond a few degrees. The 600w hps raises it 16 to 20 deg. This will eliminate the need to exaust out into the cold -20 deg outside and forming an ice clowd. Other pro's are that I can bring in fresh air from the house and not the rapidly chainging air from the outside (I live in Alaska) I also want to perfect a simple indoor grow situation apealing to renters that gives personal smoke, not for retail and will not be a fire hazzard by heat, lights or power overload. 
Yes, I understand that there will be a longer flower time and smaller yield. those are side effects that can be debugged AFTER the grow environment is studied and perfected. 
I would like MP to be part of that. I will be the wallet and you all be the brains.

I am going to ask that this thread be closed an I am going to start fresh.

My comparisom to to an atv or golf clubs was merely to show the passion for a hobby and give examples of how people will devote money to a hobby.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Goodness...I hate when you folks get yer feathers all ruffeled up.
> 
> Go smoke a joint and be nice, or we'll have to close this thread.


 
:spit: 

northernlightssmokin-  Please take the report bad post button seriously.  Reporting me is unnecessary and will get you nowhere.  

If you're unable to get along with folks here then perhaps you should find yourself another mj group.  I hear they are a dime a dozen.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 18, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I have tested this and there TRUELY is NO heat build up beyond a few degrees. The 600w hps raises it 16 to 20 deg. This will eliminate the need to exaust out into the cold -20 deg outside and forming an ice clowd. Other pro's are that I can bring in fresh air from the house and not the rapidly chainging air from the outside (I live in Alaska)


 
Wouldn't raising the temperature 16-20 degrees be desireable for where you are?  You could circulate the lamp heat around your house with fans, and run the house heat less.  That's what I do.  My lamp is my heater.


----------



## umbra (Nov 18, 2008)

NLS I posted so that you would have some factual info from my research. I did this research because like you, I thought that there might be a better way. I used clones of the same plant. I used the same ferts. Only thing different was the ligts. The largest set back with LEDS is flowering. For real world results, I highly recommend you search for AlienBaits posts on LEDS. He has sooooo much information on the subject, I would say that he is an expert. He helped me tremendously. I have not seen him post in sometime, but that"s the advantage of the search function.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 18, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> I highly recommend you search for AlienBaits posts on LEDS. He has sooooo much information on the subject, I would say that he is an expert. He helped me tremendously. I have not seen him post in sometime, but that"s the advantage of the search function.


:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Closed per original posters request.


----------

